# Jerky without Soy Sauce



## hondo

Does anyone have a suggestion on a Jerky recipe that avoids the use of Soy Sauce and Teriyaki? I do not care for the taste of either of these.

One real issue that I can't seem to figure out is this; When I buy jerky it has what is a kind of sharp taste that to me defines jerky. All the other flavors you add are on top of this basic inherent flavor. I cannot get that flavor.

My favorite store bought jerky is just plain pepper. So there is that "Jerky" taste plus pepper. Does not taste like soy. I thought that flavor came from the curing salt and maybe it does but I put in the proper amount of cure for the amount of meat and still am not getting that basic flavor.

If anyone has had the peppered jerky from Stuarts Meats in Washington State and has a copycat recipe, you would make my year. They make the best jerky I have ever had.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks to all that respond


----------



## noboundaries

Hondo, welcome to SMF!  Be sure to stop in over at Roll Call so folks can say "hi!"

I can't answer your question, but there are a lot of non-soy sauce recipes online.  I'm not a fan of soy sauce in my jerky either. 

A "sharp" taste means it most likely has a fermented or vinegar based component.  Worcestershire sauce is a fermented, vinegar based sauce that adds a sharp flavor.  I do use Worcestershire sauce in my jerky.  Fish sauce and A1 Steak sauce are also vinegar based sauces. 

I've been using teriyaki sauce combined with Worcestershire sauce, but I just might have to try eliminating the teriyaki and use A1 Steak sauce, or something similar.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker

im actually working on a batch of cracked pepper/garlic jerky. it is just cracked pepper/garlic and cure and you just coat the slices and then bag/refrigerate for 24 hours. im doing them in my pellet smoker per manufactures recommendations so well see how that goes lol


----------



## hondo

Thanks for the replies. Actually, I have been searching for a long time for a recipe that did not have unwanted ingredients and did not stop after posting this.

I ran across this post that has a link to a blog and there are several great looking recipe's.

The Forum post I found www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/264747/anyone-try-this-recipe

The Blog is at  https://www.jerkyholic.com

Thanks to all here for your generous offerings of information.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay my go to recipe is this one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

Yes it has soy in is, but you really don't taste it. I would suggest you try it. Make a 1 pound batch (FYI 1.13gams of cure #1 per pound of meat.) Make two 1 pound batches, one with and one without soy.

This recipe is easy to add flavoring too like ginger, chili pepper, pepper, etc. I apply all of these as a dry rub after the curing process. The white pepper is what really gives a good pepper bite so do not omit it from the recipe.


----------



## hondo

I just might try that, Thanks.


----------



## zerowin

I love that jerkyholic site.  I have tried several and made my own variants but the garlic black pepper, chile lime, fajita,  and especially the peanut thai are all very good.  I did my first batch in an oven as a small test but I strongly prefer it smoked.  Not that I can take any credit really but I have fellas at work offering good money every time I take some in.


----------



## flipman77

noboundaries said:


> Hondo, welcome to SMF!  Be sure to stop in over at Roll Call so folks can say "hi!"
> 
> I can't answer your question, but there are a lot of non-soy sauce recipes online.  I'm not a fan of soy sauce in my jerky either.
> 
> A "sharp" taste means it most likely has a fermented or vinegar based component.  Worcestershire sauce is a fermented, vinegar based sauce that adds a sharp flavor.  I do use Worcestershire sauce in my jerky.  Fish sauce and A1 Steak sauce are also vinegar based sauces.
> 
> I've been using teriyaki sauce combined with Worcestershire sauce, but I just might have to try eliminating the teriyaki and use A1 Steak sauce, or something similar.


I use Apple Cider Vinegar in my recipe with Worcestershire and soy. that may be in the recipe you like.


----------

